# No more chains for Beau!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's some news I thought you would all like Beau is now the proud owner of a 10x20x4 kennel. I finally finished building it today and he's having a blast being "free"!! After his attack or allergic reaction I didn't want him on a chain anymore, so I set out to find a better solution, he can't be in the house as we all know but he did get a step up and is in a dog pen now beside Takoda's pen. He's happy and already marked everything in there and is just running around having a blast. Now I have nothing against chaining and never will, but I think this will be the last time my Beagle ever has to use a chain 

I'll post the videos here in a minute.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Hope your beagle isnt a climber, 4ft isnt really tall. I am sure he loves his new freedom and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Hope your beagle isnt a climber, 4ft isnt really tall. I am sure he loves his new freedom and can't wait to see pictures.


I was thinking the same thing. And if he was attacked, well a little 4' fence isn't going to stop what ever attacked him! :sad:


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Hope your beagle isnt a climber, 4ft isnt really tall. I am sure he loves his new freedom and can't wait to see pictures.


He's not a climber or a jumper so we're good to go!!!

Here's the videos!!

Beau! 003 - YouTube
Beau! 004 - YouTube


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I was thinking the same thing. And if he was attacked, well a little 4' fence isn't going to stop what ever attacked him! :sad:


It'll work better then him being out in the open and whatever attacked them hasn't messed with Takoda in her pen, so I think he should be alright.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well it's certainly a step in the right direction. Good for you & Beau!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha I love the video with him on the dog house. Do you have any idea what may have attacked him before? Hopefully it won't bother to climb the fence. I like 5 ft or more but 4ft is better than nothing and he doesn't look motivated to go very far lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

COngratulations! He looks like he enjoys it! Kudos to you for doing the right thing for your dog!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Haha I love the video with him on the dog house. Do you have any idea what may have attacked him before? Hopefully it won't bother to climb the fence. I like 5 ft or more but 4ft is better than nothing and he doesn't look motivated to go very far lol


We think it might have been a **** or another wild dog that roams the woods near my house.

And honestly I don't think anything will bother him in there, Takoda's pen is the same height and nothing has bothered her in hers. And he won't bother climbing or jumping it, he's too old to care lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Since you have them sharing a fence...and since they have had "issues" with each other in the past PLEASE be careful of fence fighting!

And if they are both still whole, like they where a couple months ago....well having something like his dog house so close to the fence is NOT a good idea.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Good to know and he looks so happy in the video showing him on top of his doghouse.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Muttkipp, definitely a step in the right direction. If you ever get the opportunity I would go for 6 foot fencing minimum, but I had leaping,flying siberians. The 6'fence didn't cut it either. I had to put a topper on the outside of the kennels where the chain link fencing was. We used chicken coop wire, or if you don't have a fence climber as some sibes do, you can also get the plastic landscape fencing, the holes are around the same size, and then nothing can leap in over the top, nor will the dog get out unless they chew it. If you have a fence fighting situation you may want to reinforce the bottom of the chainlink at the frame with like aircraft cable or something. I had one girl come to live with us and we were unaware of her fear of thunderstorms. She pulled and pulled on the bottom of the chain link fencing and scooted out under it. Now all the other dogs went back into the enclosed sections of the kennels but she was crawling out of her skin with anxiety and I swore it couldn't be done but it can. Just my personal experience and two cents worth. I was fortunate and happy to finally be able to bring all dogs inside at all times, but this is what worked for us when they were outside, except in severe heat and severe cold. At that time I had crates in our basement and a sort of dog room there. Oops, I forgot you can also get slats to feed through the chain link fencing to reinforce the panels as well if needed.


----------

